# idle problems



## living4kicks (Feb 8, 2015)

I have a 86 Nissan 720, that will not idle when cold. I turned up the idle screw and drove the truck around and when it was warm would turn the idle screw back down. However, I can not get it to idle at the 900rpm. Any ideas.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Have you tried adjusting the idle mixture to richen the mixture?


----------



## living4kicks (Feb 8, 2015)

no, it is a TBI, and the mixture screw is preset at the factory. unless you know of a way to get to the screw to change it.


----------

